# Anime Style



## Giovanni (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute hab mal so ne kleine frage wie bekomme ich es hin mit photoshopein anime style hin?

Ohne selber vorher mit stift zu zeichen und einzuscannen will nur den style machen/erstellen.

Danke dann an alle

und ja! so für was ich das brauche, für ne Homepage muss dort einwenig Anime style rein bringen in die navi leisten und alles.

Danke nochmals im vorraus.


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Februar 2005)

Was genau willst du denn machen? Willst du ein vorhandenes Bild umwandeln oder komplett bei 0 anfangen und es in PS zeichnen?

Schau dir doch mal Animebilder an und schau worauf es ankommt! Wichtig ist denke ich, dass Anime sehr wenige Farbverläufe hat. (nur mal so als Beispiel)
Poste doch einfach mal ein Beispiel was dir besonders gefällt. Schließlich ist Anime nicht immer gleich Anime. 

Lg,
Manuel


----------



## Giovanni (27. Februar 2005)

Ich möchte eigendlich nur den Style von der Homepage und später vielleicht ein paar figuren und so in Anime Style machen.

Also das layout soll komplett in so einem Anime look sein.

und ja, ich will von 0 anfangen ^^

Danke dann


----------



## DocHentai (1. März 2005)

Hallo, 

wie gesagt wenn du ein konkretes Beispiel hättest könnte dir wohl besser geholfen werden!?


----------



## holzoepfael (1. März 2005)

Ja denn wenn es an der Idee zur Umsetzung in Anime Style mangelt, gehört es eher in Richtung Creative Lounge. Ansonsten kann die hier keiner gut helfen, da kein konkretes Problem vorhanden ist.
Zum Thema: Immer gut ist es sich inspirieren zu lassen von anderen Anime Sites, von denen es ja reichlich gibt. 
Und zum Zeichen - du sagst, du willst bei 0 anfangen, hast du den ein Grafiktablett? Ansonsten denke ich mri ist es schwierig das am PC zu zeichnen...Da ist die Lösung mit einscannen und dann nachfärben besser, oder?


----------



## DocHentai (1. März 2005)

ich denk auch das einscannen und dann bearbeiten die beste Lösung ist ^^ allerdings hab ich auch noch nie direkt in ein Programm gezeichnet und so keine Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht das geht! Mit einer normalen Maus würde ich aber erst gar nicht anfangen (meine Meinung)


----------

